# athcool - the Athlon/Duron CPU Cooler

## soroh6

Just wanted to shed some light to the Linux community about this program. I found it 100% by accident while browsing around the intarweb..

```
*  sys-apps/athcool [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.3.5

      Latest version installed: 0.3.5

      Size of downloaded files: 19 kB

      Homepage:    http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/softwares.html#athcool

      Description: small utility to toggle Powersaving mode for AMD Athlon/Duron processors

      License:     GPL-2
```

I have an Athlon 1800+, which generally runs at about 41C on a normal day. Only a few minutes after starting athcool, my CPU is now running at a nice 33C. Just noticed.. wow, even my motherboard temperature has greatly dropped. In-fucking-credible. God I wish I'd known about this sooner.. anyone else know of any nice programs similar to this? Maybe some for the Intel users out there..

Anyways, why are you still reading this?!

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "sys-apps/athcool ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge athcool

rc-update add athcool default

/etc/init.d/athcool start
```

EDIT

Upon viewing the website, I just thought I should point out that you may want to check if your chipset is supported before running this.. http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/softwares.html#athcool

EDIT

It seems that version 0.3.7 of athcool is available. Perhaps an update to portage?

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "sys-apps/athcool ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

cp /usr/portage/sys-apps/athcool/athcool-0.3.5.ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/athcool/athcool-0.3.7.ebuild

ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/athcool/athcool-0.3.7.ebuild digest

emerge athcool
```

UPDATE

Here's an updated ebuild for you to use. Thanks, jimmsta.

 *jimmsta wrote:*   

> http://jimmsta.com/ebuilds/athcool-0.3.7.ebuild
> 
> here's an updated ebuild... all you have to do is put it in the sys-apps/athcool subdirectory, and then run...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Note: Don't forget to echo "sys-apps/athcool ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords in order to emerge it properly.

EDIT

As Xemoka pointed out (thanks), ACCEPT_KEYWORDS is the 'old' way of doing things. I've updated this.

----------

## Xemoka

One should not use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS as it can break things in portage. A better method for this is described in the post below

 Learn how to properly unmask ~arch

----------

## phranzee

i use this: http://www.daniel.nofftz.net/linux/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO.html and it works fine here (nforce2)  :Smile:  axp1700+@2g, 36* in idle. (it's quite hot outside  :Razz:  )

// with all fans at max, it can drop to <20* in winter ;]

----------

## floam

You don't want to make a copy of that in /usr/portage/. It'll get wiped out next time you emerge sync. You'll want to uncomment the overlay stuff in make.conf and put it in /usr/local/portage.

----------

## soroh6

Ah, floam, my good buddy.

Anyways, it's up to the user however they want to do it. I figure, once it's installed, I'm not going to need the ebuild again. And by the time I would need it again, portage will likely be updated. *shrugs*

----------

## SubAtomic

I wrote a small script about 6 months ago which achieves the same thing.

Try adding a file to /etc/init.d that contains this 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# This shell script takes care of starting and stopping the northbridge "cool" bits

#(/etc/init.d/northbridgecool):

start() {

   ebegin "Starting KT333 Northbridge cooling bit"

   setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=86 >/dev/null &&

   setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1e >/dev/null

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Resetting KT333 Northbridge cooling bit"

   setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 70=82 >/dev/null &&

   setpci -H1 -s 0:0.0 95=1c >/dev/null

   eend $?

}

```

If you want it to automatically start when you boot gentoo (assuming you call the file northbridgecool)

```
rc-update add northbridgecool default 
```

edit: please make sure you have the correct setpci lines for your cpu as mentioned in the hyperlink posted by phranzee

----------

## PrakashP

@SubAtmoiv

The problem with setting bits directly is, if you shift your installation to diffenrt hardware and forget to take that lines out, things could get uncomfortable...

----------

## darksaidin

 *Xemoka wrote:*   

> One should not use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS as it can break things in portage. A better method for this is described in the post below
> 
>  Learn how to properly unmask ~arch

 

If that's so, portage should probably be fixed, right? Workarounds usually suck sooner or later. Especially when it's non-trivial.

----------

## Dolio

 *darksaidin wrote:*   

> If that's so, portage should probably be fixed, right? Workarounds usually suck sooner or later. Especially when it's non-trivial.

 

Well, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS can be used by people who want to run the unstable version of everything, so there's reason to keep it in.

If you want the unstable version of just one package, though, you should use packages.keywords, since that prevents you from breaking other stuff.

Edit: Also, does this work on Athlon Thunderbirds? Or just AthlonXP and above?

----------

## kamagurka

 *Dolio wrote:*   

> Well, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS can be used by people who want to run the unstable version of everything, so there's reason to keep it in.
> 
> 

 

that's what the KEYWORDS option in make.conf is for.

----------

## Dolio

Ah, I thought they were one and the same (I thought you put ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in make.conf; obviously I haven't used it  :Smile: ).

I guess it's just a holdover from when there was no packages.keywords then, and could be removed.

----------

## soroh6

 *Dolio wrote:*   

> Edit: Also, does this work on Athlon Thunderbirds? Or just AthlonXP and above?

 

Well, the website says Athlon/Duron.. it doesn't specifically say only XP, etc. So I see no reason why it wouldn't work.. as long as your motherboard chipset is supported. You can run athcool stat which will give you something like this:

```
athcool version 0.3.7 - enabling/disabling Athlon Powersaving mode

!!!WARNING!!!

Depending on your motherboard and/or hardware components, 

enabling Athlon powersaving mode may cause:

 * noisy or distorted sound playback

 * a slowdown in harddisk performance

 * system locks or instability

Please use athcool AT YOUR OWN RISK.

VIA KT400[A] (1106 3189) found

'Disconnect when STPGNT Detected' bit is enabled.

'HALT Command Detection' bit is enabled.
```

The line in question being the VIA KT400[A] (1106 3189) found, my chipset being that.

One should probably take note of those warnings, although I haven't had any of that since running it yesterday. I had XMMS running with no distorted sound (running ALSA 1.x at the moment), no instability, etc.

Regards~

----------

## trpn

soroh, I have the same chipset as you on an asus board. 

Using athcool does lower the temps, but if I try to fire up a cpu intensive application the system reboots after about 2-5 seconds after starting it. Do you have an asus board? I have read a website that stated how bad asus was with this type of thing and I am wondering if I am out of luck.

----------

## kamagurka

 *trpn wrote:*   

> Using athcool does lower the temps, but if I try to fire up a cpu intensive application the system reboots after about 2-5 seconds after starting it. Do you have an asus board? I have read a website that stated how bad asus was with this type of thing and I am wondering if I am out of luck.

 

i use an asus board (a7v333) and i have athcool running (for ~2 days now). i can run just about any app and while i have no data in the temperatures (i havent succeeded in getting lmsensors running), i can tell no decrease in stability.

----------

## trpn

I have a feeling that it is my power supply... its a brand called young year, 300W, and since my box is loaded with crap like tv tuners, sound cards ethernet cards etc etc it's probably pushed over the limit...  I think I might get a new antec one and see if that works...i left athcool running for a couple of hours and the temp decreased by 18 degrees according to lm_sensors so i think it might be worth it

----------

## soroh6

 *trpn wrote:*   

> soroh, I have the same chipset as you on an asus board. 
> 
> Using athcool does lower the temps, but if I try to fire up a cpu intensive application the system reboots after about 2-5 seconds after starting it. Do you have an asus board? I have read a website that stated how bad asus was with this type of thing and I am wondering if I am out of luck.

 

I actually have a Gigabyte 7VA-XP motherboard, which uses the KT400 chipset. Sorry.  :Sad: 

That would indeed be frustrating.. heh. Sorry that I don't have any answers, you may wish to try the alternate methods that phranzee suggested on the following website: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO

Good luck, let us know if you solve anything.

----------

## jimmsta

http://jimmsta.com/ebuilds/athcool-0.3.7.ebuild

here's an updated ebuild... all you have to do is put it in the sys-apps/athcool subdirectory, and then run...

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/athcool/athcool-0.3.7.ebuild digest
```

After this, you can run emerge and enjoy the new version.

----------

## soroh6

Don't forget to echo "sys-apps/athcool ~x86" >> /etc/portage/pakage.keywords in order to unmask and emerge it properly.

EDIT

Er, well, noticed you use ~x86 in the ebuild. *shrugs*

----------

## IainCE

I get a high pitch screeching noise when running 'athcool on'.  Anybody else have this?

Using A7V8X-X, KT400 chipset, Athlon XP 2400+.

----------

## trpn

using the setpci commands also does the same thing (reboot) as athcool 

I contacted the guy who wrote the athlon powersaving page (and he was really nice as well), he was the one that suggested it was my powersupply. 

high pitched noises do not occur for me, even though my board is almost the same as yours IainCE (I have a7v8x)

----------

## trpn

new antec truepower 480

same problem... darn

oh well i have a script that will engage "athcool on" when xscreensaver blanks and it will turn off when i unblank it... I guess I will just have to deal with heat when I am at my computer

----------

## Bill360

I've tried both using athcool and manually setting the PCI bit.  Both methods cause my temps to drop considerably, however my system locks up completely.  It seems that this happens within 15 seconds of playing any sort of music, but will still happen eventually when not playing sound.  Any clues why this happens?

System:

Athlon XP 1700+ (t-bird)

Gigabyte GA-7VTXE+ (KT266A)

Antec SmartPower 400W

Creative SB Live!

I've heard of people having sound issues in the past when doing this, which i also experienced when i used to run windows (screeching, crackling) but there is no loss in sound quality now, only the lockup.

----------

## tallest

I've had similar problems with running athcool. My system would hard lock after about a minute of disk access or twenty minutes of idle running. I also had crackling on some audio playback (they warn both of these things can happen when you emerge it, or was it when you fist start it?). 

My  system:

Athlon XP 2600+

ASUS A7N8X Deluxe

Aaron

----------

## mechsoph

Running asus a7v8x which has the via kt400 chipset w/ 2600+.  Athcool 3.5, 3.7, and the command line hack from the howto all cause the system to lockup/reboot within a minute.  Sure would be nice if it worked though, cause I do see the temperature start to drop before it borks itself.  

I never noticed a problem with sound though IainCE with the a7v8x-x, sort of an a7v8x lite, had sound trouble.  Can't say I have any idea what the problem could be.  Anybody manage to get this working on an a7v8x?

----------

## revertex

i have athcool running about six months here, and it work's like a charm.

athlon 1.3, msi kt3 pro (via kt333), sb audigy.

Some onboard sound cards (via) have a terrible crepitancy with atchool, like some soft cpucoolers do with windows.

----------

## daff

I just emerge athcool and it seems to do its job, with no sound issues or system lockups. That's fine, BUT: ( :Smile: ) once I start it my Monitor (good old iiyama Vision Master Pro 400 with a Matrox G400) starts to flicker. It's not that bad but it is very noticable. Imagine watching the air just above a freeway on a really hot summer day, that kind of flickering.

Stopping athcool makes it go away. That's interesting  :Smile:  but also sad.

CPU: Duron 1GHz

Mainboard: forgot what brand it is, but lspci says things about KT133, Via VT82C686 bridge, VT8363/8365 host bridge, etc

----------

## MagnusBerg

Daniel Nofftz and Athlon-Powersaving-Howto has moved, you found Athlon-Powersaving-Howto here:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO

And don't forget the lines:

2.3. BIOS updates

On some newer boards the manufacturer provides a BIOS update which sets the needed bit/bits in the chipset of the board (or let you choose in the BIOS-setup whether it should be enabled). Refer to the homepage of your motherboard manufacturer to see if such a BIOS-update is available.

It works fine with my ABIT AT7-MAX2 board.

----------

## solarium_rider

I have a ABit NF7-S V2 and a mobile athlon xp 2500+ chip.  Athcool, and setting the bits with setpci don't seem to do anything.  I also have a kt333 board and setting the "coolbit" would lower temps about 20C (on a athlon 2100+.)  Any ideas why this doesn't seem to be working?  I have the voltage at 1.45 volts, and im at 1800 MHz (1866MHz is the rated clock speed for this chip.)  My temps are hovering around 51C.  I have acpi enabled, do I need to disable it?

----------

## Doogman

Athcool is working great with my 'lil headless file server.  Since I use neither sound nor video with this machine, I don't have any problems.  :Smile:   By the way, if you are using a PCI bus hog like a SB Live! card, you might want to play with the PCI latency for that card to get some relief.

While Athcool does do a good job of cooling the CPU, it's important to realise that the reason  this happens is because the energy consumption of the CPU is much lower.   Athcool activates the "extra" power-saving features of the CPU and the added bonus is that the CPU doesn't convert those watts to heat.

Using a XP2800, here's system watts measured with a Kill-a-watt meter at the plug.

129W Maximum CPU usage (F@H)

103W System Idle

65W System Idle with Athcool.

Those extra watts really add-up if you are running the system 24/7 and your computer is lightly used or idle all that time.  Of course, a 100% utilitized system will not benefit from Athcool.

----------

## bobpaul

 *darksaidin wrote:*   

> If that's so, portage should probably be fixed, right? Workarounds usually suck sooner or later. Especially when it's non-trivial.

 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~arch" emerge --oneshot [i]packagename[/i]
```

 is acceptable as --oneshot prevents portage from placing the package in the world file, so it will not be remerged later without your express permission (or if it's a dependency). This is generally considered safe, as I understand it, but setting it in /etc/portage/package.keywords is still the safest method.

Plus you couldn't really remove the method since ENVIRONMENT_VARIABLE="something" command is a way of setting env-varriables temporarily for specific commands.. it's just a bad idea to do with this specific one...

----------

## lost+found

```
# dmesg | grep C[123]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## solarium_rider

Hmm...closer look at my dmesg shows that it doesn't even tell me what my CPU supports.   Any idea why it ignores it?  (see three posts above for my hardware.)   I would really like to get this working...so here's my dmesg and kernel .config

```

$ dmesg 

SDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff79c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 vga=792 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1803.955 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903712k/917504k available (3540k kernel code, 13336k reserved, 1336k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3563.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=1781760)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon XP-M stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=0 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb420, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCE] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4200-0x427f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4280-0x42ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x503f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5100-0x513f has been reserved

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv40 Board - p201-8n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ce20

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cce56, set palette = c00ccec0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 76 Hz, hf = 80 kHz, clk = 160 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 1536k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (36 C)

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 0xc

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 112

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800JB-00ETA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF8802080 ctl 0xF880208A bmdma 0xF8802000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF88020C0 ctl 0xF88020CA bmdma 0xF8802008 irq 18

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.2[B] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, high) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[e4005000-e40057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

usbmon: debugs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 22, io mem 0xe5004000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: park 0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xe5002000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xe5003000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

gameport: EMU10K1 is pci0000:01:08.1/gameport0, io 0xc400, speed 890kHz

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown]

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown] (rev.3, serial:0x531102) at 0xc000, irq 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

usb 1-6.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer] on usb-0000:00:02.2-6.1

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c003001d1b3]

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Adding 530136k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5100

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 0147b:1c00 bound to 0000:00:04.0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

RPC: call_verify: program 100003, version 3 unsupported by server hancock

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

vesafb: mode 768x576-16 not found

vesafb: mode 1600x1200-16 not found

```

I recently just switched to the gentoo-sources kernel (from ck.) Here's my .config (I'll just post a url since it's kinda long)

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## lost+found

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> Hmm...closer look at my dmesg shows that it doesn't even tell me what my CPU supports.   Any idea why it ignores it?  (see three posts above for my hardware.)   I would really like to get this working...so here's my dmesg and kernel .config
> 
> ```
> 
> $ dmesg 
> ...

 

I just compiled in ACPI Support <*> Processor, but I can see you already did that... don't know if it should always report the C-states with dmesg, it looks that ACPI/Processor is not detected though. Maybe your hardware is too new for the kernel code to support. My board/bios/cpu are too old for athcool (needs C2), so I stay with C1 and PM-timer (not bad at all).   :Smile: 

Regards.

----------

## solarium_rider

Hmm...I dunno if it's too new.  It's 2003 motherboard, so you would think it would be supported.  I'm just wondering if it's an issue with the Mobile Athon, since it's not officially supported my the motherboard since it's a desktop.  Many people run this though, and I wonder if they have noticed the same problem?

I'm really not that great of a kernel hacker (I did some scheduling modifications in school about 5 years ago), so it's hard for me to look at the code and figure out what's going on (I haven't programmed in C/C++ in quite a few years, I'm more of a hardware engineer.)

----------

## lost+found

 *solarium_rider wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

 

Maybe you better use Power Management Timer, for the moment.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux Kernel v2.6.9-gentoo-r1 Configuration
> 
>  ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
> 
>   ┌────────────────────────────────────────── Power Management Timer Support ──────
> ...

 

Orrrr, this... *Quote:*   

> http://www.daniel.nofftz.net/linux/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO.html:
> 
> ...2.6.x Kernel: Powermanagment options+ACPI. You must have at least the option Processor enabled. You shouldn't enable Thermal Zone !!...

 

----------

## COiN3D

What does this script exactly do? Does it reduce the CPU Clock Frequency or what?

----------

## lost+found

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> What does this script exactly do? Does it reduce the CPU Clock Frequency or what?

 

http://www.daniel.nofftz.net/linux/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO.html:

 *Quote:*   

> 1.1. Basics on the Athlon Power Saving Mode
> 
> The HLT signal which is used by the normal idle-loop of the Linux kernel doesn't normaly bring any significant power-saving on processors of the Athlon/Duron family (hereafter referred to as Athlon processors). To get real power-saving on an Athlon processor, you have to put the processor in the STPGNT-Mode (Stop Grant Mode). In this mode, the processor is disconnected from the front-side bus (FSB), and can turn off parts of the CPU as well as reduce the clock to save power. 
> 
> Some modern Motherboards/Chipsets also support a Function to make a STPGNT when a HLT signal is detected.

 

The last one Athcool using HLT (= C1 if monitor/mwait is not supported) on AMD751 keeps crashing my system. Bad luck for me: no supercool Athlon550.  :Wink: 

----------

## frostschutz

Hi,

athcool can be _dangerous_. I installed athcool several weeks ago and did a lot of testing after that... there were no problems at all, sound playback fine, nvidia 3D acceleration fine, hard disk performance fine, and temperature much lower than before (while the system is idle). So I thought all was well and forgot about it.

Turned out it was a really bad idea; a couple of days ago, when attaching an external (firewire) hard disk to the machine, I could read fine from it, however one single write access was enough to make the filesystem go completely corrupt. Same story with an external DVD writer... reading DVD and CD with the device was just fine, however any burning process would fail instantly, destroying the media. Using another bridge to connect DVD writer and hard disk, the writing would not fail anymore, but the performance was so bad that the DVD writer suffered from buffer underruns all the time.

These problems are 100% reproducible while athcool is started; they vanish right away as soon as the service is stopped.

I'm not telling you to stop using athcool. After all, it works fine for me too except for external devices. All I'm saying is that it can be _dangerous_ (I lost 80GB data because of it), so if you decide to use it, don't forget about it, even after weeks or months of usage. As soon as there is some weird problem (or weird kernel messages), one of the first things you should probably try is to see wether the problem vanishes when you disable athcool.

----------

## smlgbl

I have to agree with frostschutz. I tried it for a couple of days and had __semingly__ none of the formerly mentioned problems, but the CPU-temperature was like at least ten degrees cooler all the time.

---->>> BUT: IT CORRUPTED MY FILESYSTEM!!!

First of all i had some errors when starting, like it couldn't start the X-server aso, but i that didn't happen on every boot, and i also switched kernel-versions, so i didn't think of it too much. But after a while i noticed permission-problems on seemingly random places in my filesystem. Even root got "Permission denied errors" on those files.

Fortunately nothing a reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hda7 from the livecd couldn't fix!

FYI:

Abit KT7A-RAID, KT133A Mainboard

AthlonXP 1600+

I also tried with thermal_zone not compiled into the kernel, as it says on the aforementioned homepage with the howto, but that didn't help either. So my thunderstorm-loud system is running back at like 50 degrees on browsing! I know thats hot, but my cooler isn't that good. I am a poor student!!!

AGAIN: Just be WARNED, but be happy if you do not notice any of this!

----------

## OddFox

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

>  *Dolio wrote:*   Well, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS can be used by people who want to run the unstable version of everything, so there's reason to keep it in.
> 
>  
> 
> that's what the KEYWORDS option in make.conf is for.

 

Not that I'm calling you a liar but I see no mention of KEYWORDS in /etc/make.conf.example, and as far as I've been using Gentoo (A long, long, long time) the correct option in /etc/make.conf has been ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. I'm pretty sure that Dolio and yourself had the same idea, and I've always, always used ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86/~amd64", depending on what environment I'm in.

The point is that using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge somepackage not only has the potential to break the system in a bad way, but it isn't lasting. Once you run something like

```
emerge -u --deep --newuse world
```

your package is downgraded back to the stable branch since portage doesn't know that you want to accept unstable packages. You can either use /etc/portage/package.keywords to individually accept packages from unstable or ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in /etc/make.conf to simply use the unstable branch at all times.

----------

## sobers_2002

Hi all

a little help here. I can't get athcool to work. the system is

AthlonXp 2400+

Asus A7n266-vm, nvidia chipset nforce m/b

As soon as i start athcool, the system locks up. The site on athcool says that the chipset is supported. So what should i be doing/?

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## ozbird

athcool is a great utility.  I just discovered it today, and tried it on my Athlon-XP 1800+ system (Epox 8K3A+)

   Before temperatures: CPU 60C, System 30C

   After temperatures: CPU 43.5C, System 30C

Much more reasonable given the system is largely idle except for the occasional burst of activity (email spam/virus checking, compilations etc.)

----------

## ahubu

 *sobers_2002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a little help here. I can't get athcool to work. the system is
> 
> AthlonXp 2400+
> ...

 

A little late, but I saw this because of the last post. Anyway, if you still have the problem (and hence, not running athcool I presume), make sure you have the nvidia motherboard's drivers compiled in your kernel, you might be running on the standard compatibility drivers. AFAIK that could be causing it. That, or a faulty (overheating) PSU.

BTW, I have been running athcool on nforce2 chipset (A7N8X-X) and 2600+ for years now, never a problem.

----------

